# RAPTOR Hatchling



## Reptile Princess (Jan 29, 2008)

Gi Guys,
Can anyone post a pic of a tremper albinor RAPTORS eyes please.
4 of my albino babies have ruby red eyes. I just want to compare them to a true RAPTOR before i sell them.

Thanx,

Gemma ;-)


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

Hope that helps 

To be honest though, it's not just the eyes you are interested in....










You want something along those lines for a body too. Although that one is actually a partial reverse stripe carrier - if you look at the tail, you can see a light stripe going down the length.


----------



## Reptile Princess (Jan 29, 2008)

Their eyes are just like my babies! Thanx for the pic!
Their bodies are pink and yellow striped, and their tail is white striped.
What does that make them, other than stunning?

Cheers,

Gemma ;-)


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds like they aren't true raptors, although difficult to tell without pics ?

Sounds like they may have carried through 'eclipse' though - what were the parents ?

And what sex are they ..... :whistling2: ?


----------



## Reptile Princess (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanx for that.
Parents were both Tremper Albinos. They were incubated for female.

Cheers,

gemma ;-)


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

raptors are patternless not striped :whistling2:

this is from the leopard gecko wiki:-

RAPTOR stands for *R*ed-eye *A*lbino *P*atternless *T*remper *OR*ange.

A RAPTOR is a Red-Eyed Albino gecko with an orange colored body. They were created by Ron Tremper in 2004. Unlike some morphs such as Blizzards or Enigmas which are random mutations, RAPTORs are a combination morph. They are a combination of the Eclipse morph, Patternless morph, and the Tremper Albino morph.


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> raptors are patternless not striped :whistling2:
> 
> this is from the leopard gecko wiki:-
> 
> ...


True RAPTOR's are patternless, but not a patternless morph's! The patternless morph ( AKA leusistic ) is a recessive gene. The patternless in the RAPTOR refers to the striping. By breeding both striped and reverse stripes together they cancel each other out producing no pattern, which is called 'patternless stripe' thats why they give of offspring with all different stripes and jungles ( which is where the 2 forms of stripes come from )
Gemma hard to say without seeing pictures, but if your babies do have a solid ruby eye like the pic posted then both the Tremper parents are 100% het RAPTOR/eclipse. 
Your babies using your description are either 'striped red eyed eclipse' or 'reverse striped red eyed eclipse' otherwise called 'stripe/reverse striped RAPTOR', but not a RAPTOR in the real sense.

Post some pics and we can confirm.

HTH
Mark


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i was just pointing out its a combination morph, and raptor isnt striped like the pics posted.


nice leo though


----------



## Reptile Princess (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanx everyone, i will try to get some pics up over the weekend.

Cheers,

Gemma ;-)


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

Reptile Princess said:


> Thanx everyone, i will try to get some pics up over the weekend.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gemma ;-)


Thought you told me they were banded?


----------



## Reptile Princess (Jan 29, 2008)

They are banded hun.


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

Reptile Princess said:


> They are banded hun.


OK, lol - just with all the talk of stripes on this thread, lol


----------



## Reptile Princess (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris.
Thanx again for all your help yesterday. You explained things really well.

Cheers,

Gemma ;-)


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

Reptile Princess said:


> Chris.
> Thanx again for all your help yesterday. You explained things really well.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


No probs....

I just was a bit worried I had mis-understood you, given all the stripe references on here. Anyway, will look forward to a piccy or two of them sometime maybe


----------

